# 10g Lighting-Hagen,sylvania,Resun choosing help



## xjia (Sep 19, 2006)

i went to local shop today,and i saw 3 brands of lighting:

my tank:10g,co2DIY,fertilizer PMDD(kso4,mgso4,KNO3) +tropical Fe activ and tropical microelement.

1.Hagen-glo =http://www.hagen.com
2.sylvania =http://sylvania.aquanet.de/English/dframset.htm
3.Resun =http://www.resun-china.com

15w,T-8
Hagen most costly,followed by sylvania and resun.
Hagen got life-glo ,aqua-glo 18,000k cost ~$23,power-glo,flora,sun.
Resun got 10,000k but cost only $5 (can't find spectrum for resun)
sylvania (aquastar 10,000k)

I need 2 bulb which one should i get first ?Whats the best combination for my tank.
Need some idea from you guys.

thanks in advance.


----------



## BlackTop_Kings (Jan 17, 2007)

It really kinda depends on your set up and whats in your tank, but as my thought for best around and felxableunit with the above options.

I say T-8s are good with a 10g, bulbs are 18" but I say no to the 15w. I would want to raise that.
The aqua and life glow will be great with C02 but so would a 10000K with a 10g. Its only a foot deeps so your not it a position to worry about cutting water.

So I would go with either 2 lifeglo,2aqua glo or as a combo flora and sun at 10000K.

But thats me.


----------



## xjia (Sep 19, 2006)

any,thanks for the quick reply but i need more advice for my tank.
anybody can help ?


----------



## phanmc (Jun 21, 2004)

The vast majority of bulbs will perform about the same in regards to plant growth, the cheap normal brand bulbs will perform just as good as plant bulbs or costly aquarium bulbs. Pick the bulbs based on the color you like, they'll all do the job.


----------



## xjia (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks for the reply,i really appreciate it.


----------



## xjia (Sep 19, 2006)

hagen is the best compare to resun, the light quality is better in Hagen.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

There are three major fluorescent tube manufacturors: GE, Philips and Osram/Sylvania. Troton tubes (the best IMO) are made by GE for Interpet. They're very very bright. And very expesnive.

For color I Lke a mix of a 5000k tube (Chroma 50 ("C50" on the tube) by GE, "Colortone 50" by philips) and a pant tube (GE plant and aquarium, Oram growlux, Philips agro lite) but in all honesty a mix of warm white (quite red) and cool white (quite blue) work equally well and are farily balanced in terms of looking "white".

The specialty pet tubes are made in Asia and are nowhere near the same quality. Look in hardware stores for tubes made by the "big three", or order them from a lighting store. Fancy petshop tubes are just a waste of money. Light *intensity* matters, light color doesn't matter one bit.


----------

